# What's happening tonight Donna?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I can't think of a topic!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Ruth I've been thinking of posting the exact same thing xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Again Karen (and its not the first time) great minds!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ditto that me dear xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I say Friday night fun show me your favorite baby pictures (in honor of all our new babies on the way)

i was busy making collages....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't got many on here so not much choice really x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok let's do it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*I'm really bad at being decisive.....*


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Ruth I am twice as much in love now!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake


Willow


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wasn't Lola the most gorgeous little thing though? Gosh I miss her puppy days! Wouldn't change her now but would love to go back for a day!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

More of Jake please. It's been too long!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh little munchkin Fergus you are adorable!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna he makes my heart melt! Oh my goodness! I wasn't lying when I said one of my aims in life is to get a snuggle with Jake! Love him!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My gosh.. He is scrumptious!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I haven't got many on here so not much choice really x


Love that face!!! What a sweet heart.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

:ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice thread  

Baby photos .. I can do that lol 

Picnic as a puppy ....


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

My little bubba on his first day home with us! Nearly 3 weeks ago, and he's already grown so much!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! Cute topic!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That first one of Jake face burried is so cute!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo Picnic has changed so much


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love Lady and the crock


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

A few miley baby pics xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh I love all these babies .. saying that .. haven't they all grown up to be absolutely stunning cockapoos


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lets see your other dogs JoJo.. Please some of Rolo! I love mini poodles!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mandy you too!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfibobblers ....

































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























Phew x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Karen... How does that make you feel? It's so lovely pulling out the oldies! They are beautiful!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cute puppy pics - this certainly isn't helping those of us who are feeling broody 
And some cavapoodliepoo puppy pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Cute puppy pics - this certainly isn't helping those of us who are feeling broody
> And some cavapoodliepoo puppy pics


I have to say I love Kiki too! A lot! I think when it comes to black I love jet black just like Kiki! She's stunning!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nostalgic xxxx I haven't got many on here and some that I have got were from my phone so rubbish quality.
Fabulous pictures... Of everyone's beautiful dogs, I can remember most of them being posted first time round lol ... I can remember the Friday night of Picnics reveal, JoJo was soooo mean and kept us all on tenterhooks all night lol xxxxxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Now we are on tenterhooks waiting to hear about pups on the blog! Lol!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok here is Bow as a baby....



And pyper....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous Mandy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh ,Mandy you take some great pictures but then you've got some beautiful models xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I didnt take the one of pyper cos she was still in calafornia at the time but i dont have many cos it was videos they sent me evry week rather than pics.dont you think pyper is just like cora xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The look on Bows face is too much.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Course I didn't think ... Yes without a doubt, just shown Richard and he thought it was Cora x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous.. All gorgeous. Isn't it lovely so many new pups are coming!


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't have baby pictures of my two, but I have "young" pictures. Miles was about a year old in his.

Taking her to get groomed before taking her home
 

When animal control picked up Miles back in 2011



Getting the two to get used to each other (this was taken after they settled down)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I was wondering why there was no Friday post this morning I thought is Donna slacking

Molly likes this one cause again she doesn't have to work hard......... Here she is as a baby!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here are a couple of Lexi & Beemer around 7 weeks and then around 9 weeks right before i got them. And then the first week at home. Very difficult to find any with them looking at me. I think I was just so enamored when they would look and they only stood still long enough for a picture when they were facing away from me.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Savannah in the very early days showing her belly! Then at 7 weeks. Arlos 1st day home at 8 weeks.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I was wondering why there was no Friday post this morning I thought is Donna slacking
> 
> Molly likes this one cause again she doesn't have to work hard......... Here she is as a baby!


Molly is so unique, did you see the rest of the litter, I just wondered what colours they were? Beautiful girl


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Molly is so unique, did you see the rest of the litter, I just wondered what colours they were? Beautiful girl


We only saw one other one and it was a chocolate boy but we fell in love with Molly cause she had the chocolate head and white body...now that she is older she has more chocolate spots on her paws and back She only had two puppies left when we had decided to get one. Thanks for the Molly compliment


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Piper on 7-12-13









Piper on 7-19-13









Not much to look at but getting there, probably will not post anymore photos until she opens her eyes and starts walking around...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Piper on 7-12-13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the second picture so tiny what a baby!


----------

